# switches



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Anyone out there know what An American Flyer track switch uses for power and operation?

Thanks,
John


----------



## markjs (Dec 11, 2010)

John,
I'm not quite sure how much of a detailed answer you are looking for, but the controllers for my AF switches have 2 wires which go to the transformer--black to the base post and yellow to the fixed voltage, and 4 colored wires which go to the switches. You'll need to consult with an expert as to how they function. All I know is that they work.
Mark


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Like markjs says, they use a control box to get power. Those in turn momentarily close an electrical circuit to a solenoid in the switch motor to extend/retract a linkage that switches the frog straight or curve. In those 4-wires the black is the common ground, the red controls the solenoid toward curve position while the green controls it to the straight position. The yellow wire simply provides the fixed voltage to light the lamp in the base.


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

That's it, Mark, thanks for the info.

John


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Don,

I hate to be a pest, but where can I get a control box, or can I use a transformer in its place?

John


----------



## markjs (Dec 11, 2010)

John,
The controller gets connected to the transformer; you can find them on Ebay. Here's one going for 99 cents!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/American-Fl...366415?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item2c821af78f

And another for $17.50!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/S-Gauge-Vin...727511?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item35d5f2d357

(Sometimes you can find a pair of nice switches--complete with controller--for under $25.

Mark


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks Mark for helping me to understand how a switch works and what is needed to make them work. You guy's ever need anything ley me know.

John


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

If you want the original Gilbert Flyer controllers, they are exactly like the ones Mark linked in his previous post. However, it is not necessary to use them. If you do not care about being a purist, the slide switches for HO Atlas switches will work, as well as any other mometary type 2-position switch. Port Lines Hobbies online, sells a replacement type control for these switches. So the decision is up to you. I can usually find original Gilbert controllers at train shows. And if you are patient enough, you can find them in decent condition for no more than $15 each. I have yet to pay more than that unless it included some switches too. If you have trouble finding any, let me know. I attend a lot of local shows in my area and keep watch for some.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

BTW - Mark's links show two types of controls -- one with lights, the other with red/green tape. Both will work, if those are functional, but I prefer the lighted ones. Just look a whole lot cooler on a control panel. And it doesn't hurt to have that light to tell my old eyes which way the switch is positioned.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

You guys sure do have things under control!!!All great info.. I can't add anything positive to the comments so I'll just keep on lurking..:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Don,

I have 2 Lionel switches 2 position 3 wire automatic switch controllers, would they work?

John


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

amer/flyer said:


> Don,
> 
> I have 2 Lionel switches 2 position 3 wire automatic switch controllers, would they work?
> 
> John


No... You must use AF.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey Buddy! Someday we're gonna need the calvary, so I hope you are still lurking nearby when that time comes...


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Hey Buddy! Someday we're gonna need the calvary, so I hope you are still lurking nearby when that time comes...


I'll always be here my friend.. I just came in from waxing the Nova, and decided to check in here. I also had a 65' maple tree cut down several weeks ago, and my front yard looks like a mess. I just can't do the same things I did when I was 30 or so,lol.. My mind thinks I'm 25, but the old bod says I'm 64.I've been so sore the last 3 weeks it even hurts to type! My right hip isn't doing well, my knees are swollen from kneeing in front of the log splitter, as I can't bend over because of my back, and my 2 thumbs have tendonitis so bad I have trouble holding a glass of water.My wrists hurt from arthritis, and my right hand swells up twice it's size over night for no apparent reason....Getting old sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smilie_daumenneg:


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

I may take you up on the offer, I'm not a purist. If you happen to see any at a train show let me know.

Thanks,
John


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I'll keep my eyes open. I assume you would like the lighted ones? Also how many do you need? I may have mentioned this before, I never pay more than $15 each. So some may have needs like rewiring. If you can solder, you can rewire these. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks Don,

Would you believe I have 4 of them, but that said I will just need 2 for the new ones I bought. I am getting better at soldering and re-wiring, learning as I go.
I am in no hurry, appreciate you looking out for me.

Take Care,
John


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> ...I never pay more than $15 each...


Some knucklehead just scored 3 of these, and a couple other pieces for $16 bucks on e-bay.
The lesson as always is keep an eye open on those auction sites. Now and again bargains come by.

*I say knucklehead with the utmost respect. It might have been someone I know.


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

New Guy,

Yeah, I found out, those ebay auctions are tricky, thought I had a loco, train car, one of the two and found out that I was out bid at the last second. People must just set it up to up the bid @ the last minute to bid automatically. I felt the same way you do, but it happens

ameri/flyer


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Hmmm, doesn't sound like a knucklehead to me....seems he was on top of things.

Anyway, no problem finding these for you. Isn't that why we are all here? I watch your back, you watch mine, Flyernut watches over all of us.....


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Thre is a so-called software app available that I believe is called "Snipe" that watches auctions and bids at the last moment for you. It seems appropriately named....


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Agree, we take care of each other, I have 4 A/F train uncouplers 2 manuel and 2 remote,
anyone want some, I need to keep one of them. They are for the taking if you can use them. Just let me know and I will mail them off to you.

John

P.S. Bought them as part of a package, I wanted the loco , switches and old A/F transformer that came with them.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

IMHO, I think you should keep them, never know when you might create a yard where you are connecting disconnecting rolling stock. I have them on each of my sidings to uncouple cars for loading/unloading.


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Don,

I have 4 uncouplers which I bought on Ebay as a pakage with other items I wanted.
I need 1 of them the other 3 are for the taking. Just let me know if you want them and I will mail them out. The uncouplers are 2 manuel and 2 remote, the are American Flyer.


John


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

nice to know.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Yes, I understood that. I'm suggesting that maybe you might want to hang onto them. You never know when you might build a switching yard with dead end sidings to store rolling stock for loading/unloading, whatever. Those uncouplers will be handy for that. I have plenty of my own -- guessing 50 or so -- got 'em the same way when they came along with some other purchase. I also figure on making up some cheap train sets for each of my grandchildren someday and I will include an uncoupler with each of those.


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Don,

Good idea, I plan on giving my A/F trains to my grand kids if they want them. Who knows, they are only 7 and 3. How many do you have?

John


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Grandchildren or trains?? Just joking, 7 grandchildren, God only knows how many trains. I must be approaching about 100 engines and a ton of rolling stock of all types, many are duplicate. I have very few of the really rare stuff, then again, I'd never give that stuff away...LOL.

As I approach retirement, my goal is to finish a large room in my basement for a train room and create a huge permanent Flyer layout there. I'd like to have several trains running simultaneously and utilize all my action accessories. I have been collecting a lot of items over the last few years to attain that goal. It was my wife's idea to create sets for the grandkids. That won't happen for a while yet. I hope to retire within the next 2-3 years.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

amer/flyer said:


> New Guy,
> 
> Yeah, I found out, those ebay auctions are tricky, thought I had a loco, train car, one of the two and found out that I was out bid at the last second. People must just set it up to up the bid @ the last minute to bid automatically. I felt the same way you do, but it happens
> 
> ameri/flyer


I bid with 3 seconds to go. I usually win.. As for bargains, check EVERYWHERE!! I picked up a beautiful set, #K5358W, with the 336, and all the cars, for $170, plus $20 bucks shipping. That set should sell for over $500 bucks all day, even more.I found it right here on the forum, and couldn't believe no one bought it, as it was up for sale for several weeks.


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Sound's like you have been busy. Plan to use my son's old room for train set-up. Right now I use it for working on engines till we get it cleaned out. Have Lionel and A/F trains.

John


----------



## markjs (Dec 11, 2010)

Guys,
To bid at the last 6 seconds, Google Gixen and sign up. Copy the Ebay item # and the highest price you are willing to pay. Nobody sees your bid, and you can bid on items which end at 3:00 AM without having to stay up all night. I've won a few great items this way, (and also lost out by a $1.00). Win some; lose some.
Mark


----------

